# Tall women & heels



## <Helen> (Nov 15, 2009)

How tall is too tall to wear heels in your opinion?

So many celebs (Cindy Crawford, Heidi Klum, Angelina Jolie, Katie Holmes etc.) are above average height and reach 6'' with heels on.

I'm 5'5 and feel weird wearing even 3 inch heels I wish I got over that paranoia.


----------



## Karren (Nov 15, 2009)

Personally I don't feel there is a limit.. If you like to wear them.. Then do.. I'm 5' 9" and I wear 4" heels a lot.. And I don't care what anyone thinks.... But then again I'm not a woman.. Lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

I think any woman can wear heels as long as she's confident!






But this is coming from someone who is 5'0", so...my opinion may not mean a whole lot. lol.


----------



## amber_nation (Nov 16, 2009)

I can understand not wanting to tower over everyone else if you are taller. But heels shouldn't be off limits no matter how tall you are. The super models can get away with it, no reason why everyone else can't either.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm 5'8" and I love heels... I don't think there's a limit at all...


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't wear heels often but I think you should do as you wish. The only time I'd really think of it as an issue is if you are already much taller than your date/spouse/SO and they feel oddly about it.


----------



## Chaeli (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree there is no limits. Tall women that are well manicured and well dressed are very, very impressive to me. They look extraordinarily sophisticated.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a friend who is about 6 foot, and she wears heels... I feel like a child when I stand next to her, unless I also am wearing heels, lol!

but I don't think there is a limit at all - she looks gorgeous in heels, and if she feels confident then it shouldn't matter how tall she is.


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm 5'11" and I loveeeee high heels! My mom would always try to tell me that I didn't 'need' to wear heels since I was already so tall. I don't wear them because I want to look taller, I wear them because I like the shoes! I do try to stay away from platforms, but all the cute shoes now have some kind of platform sole on them.

I do feel a little paranoid when I am out in my 5 inch heels and my gay friends call me "Tran" lol but I would not stop wearing high heels because other people around me are short. Not my fault!





I'm 5'11" and I loveeeee high heels! My mom would always try to tell me that I didn't 'need' to wear heels since I was already so tall. I don't wear them because I want to look taller, I wear them because I like the shoes! I do try to stay away from platforms, but all the cute shoes now have some kind of platform sole on them.

I do feel a little paranoid when I am out in my 5 inch heels and my gay friends call me "Tran" lol but I would not stop wearing high heels because other people around me are short. Not my fault!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm 5'8 and LOVE 4"+ heels, I am sometimes a little self-conscious about my height because I am usually taller then everyone else but that's not going to stop me from wearing them.


----------



## honeykim (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm 5'9 and I only wear heels. I think flats are ugly. However, I live in south Korea and I am taller than like almost every girl lol. And some of the guys. So when I wear heels which is everyday people always mention how freaking tall I am.

I am confident about my height plus heels.

But I guess some of my girlfriends aren't. They beg that I wear flats or kitten heels when we all go out. I guess that's gotten to me a little. Since I stopped wearing 5 inch heels now I stick with 3 inch. Sigh. Also, I have to be conscious about what size heels I wear when I meet guys. Don't want to hover over them. Boys get intimidated lol.

But when I live or travel overseas I really don't care. So I rock the 5 inch if I want.

So if you're 5'5 or 5'10 just wear what you want to. If it makes you feel uncomfortable or self conscious learn to get over it. Or just don't wear them.


----------



## ChokeNdie (Nov 17, 2009)

ok I am 6'1 and love heels sooo I really don't think it matters



)


----------



## SewAmazing (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and I don't wear high heels because I am on the go and heels are not comfortable for walking, and cause podiatric stress. For an evening look, my max is about 2.5" slingbacks which are my go to shoe. I love boots with a cuban heel, and other sturdy but fashionable footwear that give me stability in walking. I truly appreciate being tall, but notice that I never see older women wearing high heels. I think they have a short shelf life in terms of being healthy for back, ankle, leg, and foot health.


----------



## gracexd (Dec 14, 2009)

i am only 5" flat and i wear 3" heels because it gives me confidence when i am going to mall or going to church.^^

but still, i chose flats because it is more comfortable^^


----------



## franista (Dec 14, 2009)

I like 3. 6 or over is rather for strippers.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 14, 2009)

The only limit is your endurance at wearing them, says a girl who falls after two steps



.


----------



## Andi (Dec 14, 2009)

IÂ´m 5`8, which is taller than average for most women here, but not really tall either. I feel like itÂ´s quite a normal height.

In fact, I wished I was 5`10. So when I go out, I like to wear the highest heels that are comfortable to me.

I donÂ´t think there should be a limit. Heels make everyone look better IMO


----------



## Tisha77 (Dec 23, 2009)

For me personally depends only of how tall is your partner!

I don't like to see couples and the woman is 2-3 or even more inches tall than her partner..

But apart of my personal opinion i don't think it has any rules


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think it matters, if you are tall and have the confidence to rock heels, then go for it! I'm a shorty, so the taller the heel, the happier I am


----------



## bntiff2 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you should wear whatever you want too, who cares what others think


----------



## HillaryCl (Dec 27, 2009)

I think there's no such thing as too tall to wear heels. Wear what you are comfortable in. I am 5'11 and wear 4-5" heels regularly. I love it. High heels give you a big confidence boost, and make your legs look great.


----------

